# Goat throwing up.



## taraann81 (Jul 15, 2009)

Today I dosed my goats with Ivermectin orally.  

I gave them twice the dose recommended for cattle.  Which for their weight worked out to be about 1.5mls.  

About 10 mins after giving my goats the med my doeling threw up a good size amount of thick white plemgy stuff.

Does anyone know if this was caused by the meds?  

Also should I give her another dose?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 15, 2009)

I take it you used the paste?

While I have never had that happen, I have also never used the paste.  If it was paste, you will need to redose her as it wasn't in there long enough to be absorbed.  If she does it again, try injectable, orally or topical, orally instead.


----------



## taraann81 (Jul 15, 2009)

I used the injectable but gave it orally as instructed.  

You suggest dosing again?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, even with the injectable orally I'd say she didn't get to keep it long enough.

It's so hard to overdose Ivermec...I wouldn't be concerned.  Perhaps next time do it when she's got a full tummy or is about to eat her ration to buffer it.  If she vomits again, you'll have to go another route.


----------



## taraann81 (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay great I will redose her today.  Thanks for the advice.  I appreciate it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 16, 2009)

Why is Ivomec given orally instead of injecting it for goats? 

What is the dose and is there a regimen for Ivomecing?

Do we have to worry about meningeal worm for goats?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 16, 2009)

The injectable is either/or...you can dose orally if you'd prefer.  We do it as often as every month.

And yes:
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/meningealworm.html


----------

